# Ohss Symptoms and pregnancy?



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

I had my EC last tuesday, and ET on Sunday with 2 excellent blasts.

I had ohss after the EC, bloating and soreness. It stayed the same until Monday after ET, when I thought OH MY GOD my tummy cannot get any bigger.I was in quite a lot of pain.

I've heard that pregnancy can accentuate the ohss. I'm worried now because the symptoms seem to be settling down, does that mean the embies have not stuck??

Please help, I;m going mad and my test date isn't until the 21 Sept!!

Thanks


----------



## daviniag (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Louise,
I had exactly the same symtoms. I'm 1W into my 2WW and due to do my test on 23rd. I had terrible bloating and soreness after EC so we agreed on only one embie being put back. After ET the bloating got worse and was like it for about 3 days but my symptoms have eased and stomach has gone down.This is normal as the nurses told me it will gradually go down. I'm also going mad during this wait..my boobs are hurting and I'm getting the odd stomach cramp but I'm trying to relax and keep occupied..but it's hard work!!!! Good luck hon for 21stxxx


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

HI

Glad to hear someone else had the same thing. Have you heard that ohss symptoms continue if you are pregnant?. I'm now really down about the whole thing because i'm sure I'm not pg.

I'm finding it really hard to concentrate on anything other than thinking about pg!!!

Are you going to test early or be really strong and hold out?

Good Luck


----------



## HopeZ (Sep 20, 2004)

HI Louise

Good luck with the test tomorrow. Keep us posted. 

I had two blastocysts transfer as well (Sunday 12/9) . The bloating and soreness lasted till Thursday. I had very bad fluid retention. My left ovaries was twice as the other one in size and the kidney had minor fluid retention as well.  My Estrogen was 17,000 on Day 3 of ET. Now all the symptom has settled down. I am back to normal. I am a bit concerned as I rather to have the bloating and soreness than nothing if that was a good sign. My pregnancy test is not  due until  Friday 24/9.

I am very tempted to have a home pregnancy test but just don't know whether it will tell me anything as it may be too early. Plus I am on the progesterone peccaries. 
Best regards

Hope


----------



## Blossom (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi there girlies

I am new here today but i can offer some advice!

Here goes anyway, i have ohss and have had it for about 2 weeks now, although the pains are not so bad now i still look about 6 months pregnant and it doesn't seem to be going down. Anyway mine started about a week after ET and still hasn't gone.

I am now 4 weeks pregnant after my first ivf attempt and when i went for my blood test last Thursday the nurse did say to me that having ohss at this stage is a sign of pregnancy as pregnancy can make it worse!

As for other symtoms didn't really have any in fact i was convinced af was on her way as had af pains and all the symtoms that come along with it!

All i'm saying is just don't give up cause it's not over till it's over and you just don't know!

Hope this helps
Blossom


----------



## gihickman (Jun 13, 2002)

Hi,

I fully agree with Blossom.  The same happened to me.

Gina


----------

